# RC Pro Texas State Series Rd 1



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

All drivers will be required to be checked in before you can practice. There will be a table set up as you enter the pit area for driver check-ins. You will be issued a wrist band that you can put on your wrist or radio. If you see some not checked in ask them to do so. This way the start is not delayed by drivers not being entered correctly.
Thank you


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Awesome! That really will help things go much smoother. When you check in guys, make sure all your transponder numbers are correct. Paul was yelling for like an hour last year trying to get transponder information fixed.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Since this event on rcsignup shows full and everyone has paid already, will last minute entries be allowed. I know that caused a bit of a snag last year, i think i got home just before sun up..lol

Will friday practice be controlled?


----------



## ayrroger (Mar 29, 2005)

As long as your class is not full yet, you can still sign up.


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

What time does the Track open Friday morning?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

David was saying 12:00 on ********.


----------



## ayrroger (Mar 29, 2005)

Jeremy told me 10:00.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Go Engines will be offering race special pricing on their motors this weekend only.

They will not last long at these prices. You can check them out in the hobby shop this evening, or during hobby shop hours on Saturday. If you have any question please see me or Trey.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Good luck to all you guys this weekend..........headed out of town and can't make it.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

God luck to everyone. Y'all keep all the trophies here in Houston.


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

All if the pictures will be finished sooner than we thought. I will let you all know hen they are posted on the website. 

Thanks


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey guys, just to let you know all of the pictures will be up this week on the website we provided on the blue flyers I handed out Saturday. There were over 2000 pictures shot so there are bound to be some great ones of your rides flying around the track. I'll keep you updated as to when they are up!

Thanks all


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

How was this weekend?


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I believe Chuck TQd in buggy and won 1st place in both buggy and truggy, Grayson and Ryan M podiumed in truggy. I can't remember everyone but Houston represented well and the race went very smooth, finished before midnight on 199 entries.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

The track surface and layout were fantastic. Thanks to everyone that worked to make it possible.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

sfleuriet said:


> The track surface and layout were fantastic. Thanks to everyone that worked to make it possible.


It was good to see you this weekend Steve!!
Yes the track, in my opinion, is the best one Mike's has had so far!!! Awsome work on the track and Thanks everyone for an awsome weekend of racing....see you guys @ Indy!!!
oh yes, I am back!!!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Here is a link to the Top 5 in each class:

http://www.***********/forums/showthread.php?t=26577&page=16

Post #238


----------



## bcrase95 (Jan 24, 2011)

what website can you see the pictures at again? i lost the flier


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

bcrase95 said:


> what website can you see the pictures at again? i lost the flier


http://www.timelessimagesbybeth.com/index2.php#/proofing/
You can't save them though


----------

